# Lower Colorado River (Texas) River Access and detail in Smithville and LaGrange



## Utley Duckling (Dec 30, 2019)

I have a chance to launch a Hog Island skiff (Tohatsu Jet) on the Lower Colorado this weekend. I can choose between La Grange or Smithville launching
Looking for intel on launching points and what to explore/expect/ beware of in the stretches of river in those areas

thanks!


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Talk to the owner of Sabine Skiffs. Pretty sure he can line you out.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Alvin Dedeaux


https://www.alvindedeaux.com/


guides on the Colorado. Give him a call


----------

